# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  The EASY way to fly.

## Calebdaguy

Many people have problems flying and other things.  All you need to do here is shut your eyes in the dream.

Imagine a magic wand in front of you.  Envision it, and open your eyes.  Tell yourself that it can do anything if you think it, and want to fly.

----------


## Distant Clone

Just a caution, when one shut's their dream eyes, quite often it ends the dream. A little workaround I found is to picture yourself in third person, well second person would work too, when you need to close your eyes. Also I think you only limit yourself with beliefs, if waving a wand makes one believe they can fly, go for it. I think it's an unnecessary crutch, at least for me it is, though.

----------


## Calebdaguy

Well, its the only way it works for me.  Shutting my eyes only wakes me up when I do it A LOT! And even then when I fall back asleep I find myself back in the dream.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Calebdaguy_
> *Many people have problems flying and other things. *All you need to do here is shut your eyes in the dream.
> 
> Imagine a magic wand in front of you. *Envision it, and open your eyes. *Tell yourself that it can do anything if you think it, and want to fly.*



Really?

It was my impression that when one closes one's eyes in a dream, one will wake up.  Just as one goes to sleep when one closes one's eyes while awake, so, inversely, when one closes one's eyes in sleep, one wakes up. 

So it is that what was once was so easy quickly accrues complications...

----------


## Neruo

Just think: Hey fuck, I can fly.  Like summoning shit is harder then flying for me. Just jump off a buidling and start to fly, that's how I did it the first time.

----------


## Senban

Make sure you RC before you jump though.

----------


## AirRick101

It's not easy to do something in a dream you can't do in real life.  Your mind can't believe it just that easily.  I would suggest just exploring the dream world more (but of course, if by chance yoe find yourself at a cliff or top of a skyscraper, give it a shot)

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by Senban_
> *Make sure you RC before you jump though.*



Hehehehe  :smiley:  yeah quite true. Well I was avioding camera's on a red high roof somewhere, doesn't happen dayly  :smiley:

----------


## CaptainSpaulding

Flying for me is often the first thing that I do once I have established my lucidity in a dream.

I've found it is less about the "thrill" of flying than it is a way to transition to a new dream scene if the one I am in is not to my liking (I've still not mastered full dream control).

Like this afternoon, I transitioned into a LD as I took a nap, and suddenly saw these weird rocket arms extending from my elbows. Immediately I began to fly around this cityscape I was in, worrying the whole time about hitting electric lines (ha ha...).

But ultimately I don't have any particular ritual I go through to get to flying, I just basically follow what Neuro was saying - "Hey fuck, I can fly." And off I go.

----------


## Frosty Chaotix

I have problems with flying too. The last time i tried to jump from a skyscraper, i ended up falling to the ground and dying in my dream. I saw my own eye jumping out of my dream body =P, and my broken legs, and stuff. 

Sometimes I can fly, but only short distances. I had a dream i had a magic cap that made me fly. But i couldn't fly much.   ::cry::  I want to fly

----------


## Beansphil

Try snapping your fingers and say "flying pills!" Then a pill should appear, take it and you will start to fly. (My pills usually come out in different colors, so far ive had red and white. They were also very crunchy  :smiley:   Always works for me   ::lol::

----------


## bud2y

The first time i ever realised i was flying I just waked up when I saw (something) to the ground that would interest me more than flying arround... Ho I i just flew up when I saw someone escaping the waves of zombies by this way So i did it to  ::lol::

----------


## 5w0rdf15h

Ive read somewhere on the internet that you just look down and imagin that the ground is moving under you ( up, down, side to side). it said its all in mind power, you just got to believe. i cant test this technique because im and extreme nubie (5 -10 minutes in lucidy) but if this works let me know.

----------


## PhilipJFry

Flying works for me everytime because I simply *believe* in it. I run, I jump, I fly - neo style. Sometimes my feet are heavy and hit the ground but as I get higher I can fly perfectly. I make it happen, it's quite hard to explain because there isn't much to it. As I realize I'm dreaming I know everything is possible, and flying is the easiest thing of them all. Hovering is also cool. 

Flying is an awesome way to impress the DCs  :wink2:

----------


## resonate

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *Flying is an awesome way to impress the DCs*



i love to walk up to a DC and tumble a few times in mid air in front of them and completely blow thier mind  ::mrgreen::  but yea its just like in the matrix "free your mind" just believe you can do it

----------


## **?Sephiroth?**

From my memories of LD's as a kid flying seemed to come easy to me too once I had done it a few times.

I never jumped of a building though, I just ran and took a high leap from one foot as though to fly, sometimes it would take me a few tries but I knew it would work and it did.

I think a good tip woudl be to try it from the ground or a wall rather than a skyscraper.   ::lol::

----------


## booker

Sometimes in dreams that I fly in I just run and flap my arms and then I'm flying. Othertimes I'm already flying when the dream starts up. I'll also do this thing that I call gliding. I'm upright on my feet and just gliding over the surface going fast. It can be uphill, downhill, on dirt, pavement, or other surface. It's not quite the same sensation as flying as I don't have the height perspective looking down but is quite fun just the same.

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *Just as one goes to sleep when one closes one's eyes while awake,*



Uh... not in my experience... My eyes are closed right now, but I'm not sleeping.

(Good thing I can touch type.)

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Calebdaguy_
> *Many people have problems flying and other things.  All you need to do here is shut your eyes in the dream.
> 
> Imagine a magic wand in front of you.  Envision it, and open your eyes.  Tell yourself that it can do anything if you think it, and want to fly.*



For many people closing their eyes in a dream instantly awakens them.  Now, wouldn't you hate to throw away a rare lucid dream by closing your eyes, if it would only serve to wake you up?

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> For many people closing their eyes in a dream instantly awakens them.  Now, wouldn't you hate to throw away a rare lucid dream by closing your eyes, if it would only serve to wake you up?*



Yes, but that wasn't my point, I was nitpicking.  :wink2: 

I never even have to close my eyes. The foraging-in-pocket, asking-a-stranger and hand-behind-back techniques work well enough for me.

----------


## mikeyfbi

When I was younger I could never fly in my non-lucids.  I'd always run, jump, and fall flat on my face.

To this day, flying in dreams is sometimes hard.  Seems like some dreams I fly, some I don't.

One time that I tried to fly, it wasn't working.  Then all of a sudden the wind picked my up and "wooshed" me away!  

I guess one should just try to figure out what method works best for them.

Magic wands, flying pills, Lucid wizard, jumping off buildings, or just believing and doing it.

Test, test, test.

----------


## Dangeruss

During my post- operation coma yesterday I had a truly epic dream where I could fly, phase through walls, drive underwater, survive being bitten by a gigantic spider, change the main character of the dream several times... all without being lucid  ::D:  I think this bodes well for future LDs.

that being said, my preferred method for flying is the 'super mario approach.' This seems to work well for video game fans. Anyway, it's as simple as this:
1. Hold down B (this will make sense to your dream self)
2. Run in a straight line (really fast since you're holding down B, duh!)
3. JUMP!
4. Jump so high that you pass some clouds and maybe hit the ozone layer.
5. When you look down, you'll see the world from way up in the sky. You'll probably lose some altitude, but don't worry! At this point it's much easier to stay in the air than it is to return to earth (the sky is essentially a different dreamscape, in order to return to earth your brain has to generate a new dreamscape, which takes time and effort, so staying afloat is literally less work)
6. Just fly around and have a grand time. If you do eventually come back to earth, try putting on a cape and repeating the process.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *Flying works for me everytime because I simply believe in it. I run, I jump, I fly - neo style. Sometimes my feet are heavy and hit the ground but as I get higher I can fly perfectly. I make it happen, it's quite hard to explain because there isn't much to it. As I realize I'm dreaming I know everything is possible, and flying is the easiest thing of them all. Hovering is also cool. *
> 
> Flying is an awesome way to impress the DCs*



Actually, it may be more complicated than your simply 'believing'.  The Dreamer who jumped off the skyscraper 'believed' he could fly the first moment he jumped, and yet that belief did very little to keep him from slamming into the Dream's pavement... eyeballs popping out of his head as his leg bones snapped like twigs.

No, you believe because you can fly.  You aren't flying because you believe. 

The Truth is that I suspect that one must arrive at some level of psychological maturity, some rite of passage, some level of personal growth, before one can fly.

You yourself appear young.  Perhaps you can fly now, but that skill may be taken away as the onset of adulthood complicates your life and personality. 

It may not be as simple as you suppose.

----------


## Dangeruss

If you want to make everything difficult, listen to Leo   :wink2:

----------


## adamL28

> During my post- operation coma yesterday I had a truly epic dream where I could fly, phase through walls, drive underwater, survive being bitten by a gigantic spider, change the main character of the dream several times... all without being lucid  I think this bodes well for future LDs. 
> 
> that being said, my preferred method for flying is the 'super mario approach.' This seems to work well for video game fans. Anyway, it's as simple as this: 
> 1. Hold down B (this will make sense to your dream self) 
> 2. Run in a straight line (really fast since you're holding down B, duh!) 
> 3. JUMP! 
> 4. Jump so high that you pass some clouds and maybe hit the ozone layer. 
> 5. When you look down, you'll see the world from way up in the sky. You'll probably lose some altitude, but don't worry! At this point it's much easier to stay in the air than it is to return to earth (the sky is essentially a different dreamscape, in order to return to earth your brain has to generate a new dreamscape, which takes time and effort, so staying afloat is literally less work) 
> 6. Just fly around and have a grand time. If you do eventually come back to earth, try putting on a cape and repeating the process. [/b]



Wow, I was going to suggest the exact same thing!
My first LD didnt last long enough for me to try flying, but I had another last night and I tried the same method you suggested. Just summon one of those feather things then run and jump   ::D:  

But perhaps that was only because the dream scene was a 2D mario scape (it was interesting, lol)

----------


## TygrHawk

Hey Dangeruss, I find it interesting that you put the "Greatest American Hero" in your avatar.  When I first was learning to gain control of my dreams (and even when flying in my earlier, non-lucid dreams), I always felt like my flying skills were pretty much like his.  I could always get airborne, but steering and landing proved to be quite difficult, and I crash-landed numerous times.  :tongue2: 

I've since gotten better at it, but I still don't always feel like I have complete control over my flying abilities.

----------


## Dangeruss

haha yeah sometimes steering can be pretty darn hard. For me, the hardest part was just getting into the air. Since I learned to fly long after I learned to go through solid objects and reverse time, crashing was never much of a problem for me, luckily   :tongue2:

----------


## Z a c h

Flap yours arms like wings...walk up invisible stairs...after doing either of those, you'll realize will power alone will do the trick...

----------


## adamL28

Yeah i think wllpower is what has the largest effect. I surprised myself by doing it just right first time   ::shock::

----------


## Dangeruss

I just woke up from a nice flying dream. I was in my school, realized I was dreaming, and just flew out (through the walls since looking for doors is a waste of dream time  :tongue2: )

I noticed that flying through large spaces is easier than flying through small ones, and that simply the sensation of being afloat without falling is enough to keep me happy and flying. Anyway I'm going back to sleep now   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

I found that if I go through walls backwards, it is much easier.





> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *haha yeah sometimes steering can be pretty darn hard. For me, the hardest part was just getting into the air. Since I learned to fly long after I learned to go through solid objects and reverse time, crashing was never much of a problem for me, luckily *

----------


## l3xicon

how i fly:

1)it just happens

2) if it doesn't, just dont move - you must use your mind to move the ground, not yourself


ps, when i shut my eyes, i dont wake up because i am usually in half sleep. It is only when i open my eyes that i wake up.

----------


## Dangeruss

> _Originally posted by Rainbow Werewolf_
> *I found that if I go through walls backwards, it is much easier.
> 
> *



haha yeah I've fallen through a few walls accidentally from backing through them, actually. In my dreams the walls are like mathematical planes, infinitely thin. Going through them is as simple as putting yourself through them. Of course, once I get thinking about how the walls are really just projections put up there by my mind, I start running the risk of falling through the ground, all the way down to the center of the earth  ::shakehead2::  so that's when I had to learn to fly

----------


## Daviid

I flew in my first LD, which was last night. All I had to do was say "flying power on" and I was up in the air   ::D:

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

Isn't gravity just a projection too?





> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *
> 
> haha yeah I've fallen through a few walls accidentally from backing through them, actually. In my dreams the walls are like mathematical planes, infinitely thin. Going through them is as simple as putting yourself through them. Of course, once I get thinking about how the walls are really just projections put up there by my mind, I start running the risk of falling through the ground, all the way down to the center of the earth  so that's when I had to learn to fly*

----------


## italianmonkey

it's fun how many ways there are to fly   ::lol::  i just can't count the ways I tried, and don't want to stop

anyway, I think the easiest may be "swimming-like", because the body is used to the feeling of swimming, and it could help it to imagine the feeling of flying...

I don't know, I actually experimented the feeling of swimming (frog ) in a dream before I could do it awake properly... I also think it helped a little...

----------


## Dangeruss

Gravity is more of a force than what i meant by projections. The imagery of a dream is so fragile that it can fade to blackness in an instant, so moving through it never was much of a problem for me. Everything I see is almost like it's just light shaped into objects, no substance at all, which is why it's so easy to fall through the ground once I get thinking about it.

things like time and gravity are constructs which we've lived with our entire lives, and it can take some practice to overcome them, like learning to jump in the matrix. Gravity was a tough one for me because I've never been in space, and I avoid roller coasters, so I'd never had any waking experience with weightlessness. It got easier to ignore gravity with practice, though, just like everything else. Start by jumping from the ground or off of cliffs, keep your eyes peeled for inconsistencies with your brain's representation of gravity, because seeing your own dreaming brain mess up a simulation of something reinforces the idea that it's not real very strongly, strongly enough to break through gravity or whatever else is holding you back.

----------


## KidAircrash

I just had to let myself think I could do it.  Kinda like peter pan style, I just had to "believe."   ::lol::

----------


## Bu5hman404

> _Originally posted by Daviid_
> *I flew in my first LD, which was last night. All I had to do was say "flying power on" and I was up in the air **



Nice cheesey line there I see  :tongue2:   Then again, better than nothing, I've never succsesfully flown except in non lucid dreams.

----------


## Dangeruss

hehe, it's a perfectly good technique, I think. No technique that you use for dream control has to actually make sense, I mean seriously, holding down the B button while you run? what B button? It doesn't have to make sense to your waking self, it just has to make sense to your super-gullible dream self. You can use fuzzy logic in dreams all you want, sometimes it works better than real logic   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Frosty Chaotix

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *hehe, it's a perfectly good technique, I think. No technique that you use for dream control has to actually make sense, I mean seriously, holding down the B button while you run? what B button? It doesn't have to make sense to your waking self, it just has to make sense to your super-gullible dream self. You can use fuzzy logic in dreams all you want, sometimes it works better than real logic **



lol sounds fun i'll try it sometime. My technique to fly is close my eyes, feel my body lighter and raise my hands slowly. Then I start to levitate, but i can't get too high. Uhm... nevermind i think I've never flown in a LD.

----------


## gregash

> _Originally posted by italianmonkey_
> *anyway, I think the easiest may be "swimming-like", because the body is used to the feeling of swimming, and it could help it to imagine the feeling of flying*



that's almost my method, but every now and then i throw a superman in the mix.  it's almost like i'm swimming like a dolphin (swimming like one not becoming one) only i'm travelling through the air not the water so i don't really have that steering problem (though i've had problems with increasing speed, probably 'cause i'm caught on the swimming thing). and it helps if there is someone or something above me because then my dream logic always assumes that flying is the best way to get there so i kind of just float up to it.

also, i'm kinda with dangeruss about the flying through larger spaces.  like my first LD experience began in a house, obviously not the biggest space.  but as soon as i started to fly the walls just expanded to warehouse proportions like i already knew it would be more fun with more space.

----------


## hyper_angel

In a non-LD I had, all I had to do was to run up really fast with my arms above my head, then jump and throw my arms down to my sides. I rose up above the clouds in a few seconds and sat on top of a canyon, looking at the fields and canyons below me. Awesome...

----------


## italianmonkey

even for me the swimming thing is damn slow  ::D: 

 the fastest way? (i discovered it's the same for me and for a friend of mine, maybe it's kind of normal)
flying very-very-very low, like aku and chihiro in the bridge scene at the beginning of "spirited away" (just to explain myself) (miyazaky, you know..)

then
levitation is a nice "accessory for bookshelves" - it has just a special taste to reach the book in the highest-corner-up-there

so
nothing
doh  :Eek:

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

An excellent analogy. I loved that movie BTW.





> _Originally posted by italianmonkey_
> *(i discovered it's the same for me and for a friend of mine, maybe it's kind of normal)
> flying very-very-very low, like aku and chihiro in the bridge scene at the beginning of "spirited away" (just to explain myself) (miyazaky, you know..)
> *

----------


## jiu

For me it's a matter of faith and belief that I can fly.  When that fails and I get frustrated then I let go of my frustrations and disbelief and lighten my dream body.  I just try to feel free of all bagages and gravity and I usually lift up like a rocket at high velocity.  The problem with this launch method is that it's like a catapult I can't stay up very long.  I'll hit the border between the atmosphere and space and then when I look up to try and reach even the stars, I can't break the earth and heaven boundary and I fall back to earth.  Usually when I look down I fall.  Once I fell and decided I didn't want to hit the ground so I believed that I would decelerate quickly at the last moment and land okay  which worked that time.  I landed on my hands and ploped back up on my feet.

I can float down from buildings okay but not fly off of them.  I'll just kinda float from building to building.  This requires a little faith.  I can hover over the ground as well but sometimes I lose altitude and have to touch back down a few times.  I never tried other methods using crutches but I suppose you could come up with any magical item that you believe will do what you they are suppose to be able to do.   I think I'll try to summon a magic pill that will allow me to stay in the dream world until I take another wakening pill to wake up.  Although if I loose lucidity and forget  that I have to take another pill I'll be screwed.  Maybe a 30 min lucid dream pill will be fine.

Someone said you could snap your fingers and ask for flying pills?  I have tried to clap my hands once when I was lucid but my hands froze and wouldn't make contact.  I can touch my hands together but when my intention is to generate sound with my body it won't let me break the silence of my dream world.

----------


## Amidreaming?

i haven't flown verry much in dreams or at least i don't remember it. but the one time that i did i just sort of jumped and flew away. pretty sweet.

----------


## Spoof

Oh man, last night I finally flew!  It was the first time that I actually really tried to do it.  What I did was got lucid by seeing a giant floating baby.  ::o:  This made me know I was dreaming.(DILD) Anyways, whenever I am in a LD, I just know that I can do anything that I want to do, it might just take some practice.  I started off trying to fly by dong it Neo's way.(Matrix) It worked a little because I was picturing the movie scene in my head and it just made it easier.  I slowly floated back to the ground.  I tried to fly a different way because I now new that I could actually fly.  I ran as fast as I could and jumped and started to float up.  I thought of myself as an airplane taking off.  The second one worked great.

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

That's cool that you could control your flight. I had one where I was forcefully pulled along the ground at a very fast rate. It was flying, but with no control.





> _Originally posted by Spoof_
> *Oh man, last night I finally flew! *It was the first time that I actually really tried to do it. *What I did was got lucid by seeing a giant floating baby.  This made me know I was dreaming.(DILD) Anyways, whenever I am in a LD, I just know that I can do anything that I want to do, it might just take some practice. *I started off trying to fly by dong it Neo's way.(Matrix) It worked a little because I was picturing the movie scene in my head and it just made it easier. *I slowly floated back to the ground. *I tried to fly a different way because I now new that I could actually fly. *I ran as fast as I could and jumped and started to float up. *I thought of myself as an airplane taking off. *The second one worked great.*

----------


## Roxas

Jump out a window note: if your stupid do a reality check  ::bowdown::   ::sniper::

----------


## Torcher

I fly a lot and it rules. I've flown mostly in lucid dreams. 

My tactic:
Usually involves standing close to something that is already higher than myself, such as a telephone pole, tree, or building. The next task is to achieve with my mind a certain anti-gravity full-body buzz that I must maintain in order to gain height and speed and to sustain the flight. It's hard to keep myself up, and I often need to land and then jump a few times to regain altitude. As far as buildings go, the easiest thing to do is climb them very fast so that a certain momentum is gained by the time you reach the roof and you can catapault from there. Of course, the fear of falling has to be overcome, yet if you are aware that you are dreaming this fear should be less of a problem. I don't know if the body buzz is exclusive to me, considering that everyone has their own methods. I've also done a version of low-level flight in which I run to a high speed and propel myself forward with my legs and then glide just a foot or two above the ground for long distances only occasionally touching the passing ground with my hands to keep myself aloft. It rocks!  ::lol::

----------


## computernerd90

I hadn't been able to fly yet. The closest I've ever been to flying was kinda like a MILD. I didn't  say anything to myself before i slept, but the dreams were short and I kept waking up and returning to it until eventually I got lucid. I immediately went outside and just jumped, and for a while I was soaring vertically. After a few seconds, though, it was like I had to balance myself very carefully in order to stay in mid-air, so i started falling after reaching about 200 ft. in the air. After that I fell FAST, and for some reason i watched in third person as I fell through the roof of my house, through my bedroom, and right through my bed. Pretty weird stuff.

----------


## Dreamar121

::wink::  Imagine yourself floating on a lake (facedown). Now slowly replace the water with a blue sky rather than blue water. Now acknolege that you ARE floating in the sky. See a building below you and think FORWARD. YOU WILL FLYYYYYYYYYYYY>>>>................................  .......

----------


## Torcher

> _Originally posted by Dreamar121_
> * Imagine yourself floating on a lake (facedown). Now slowly replace the water with a blue sky rather than blue water. Now acknolege that you ARE floating in the sky. See a building below you and think FORWARD. YOU WILL FLYYYYYYYYYYYY>>>>................................  .......*



sounds like a lot to keep up with man.  I'd probably forget what I was supposed to do and start drowning   ::|:

----------


## Elessar Pallanén

The easy way to fly is to summon a dragon( I have a nice blue dragon) and start riding it. Become one with the dragon (or other animal if you can't summon a dragon but its pretty easy). Once you and the animal are one being imagine that you and the dragon are changing bodies. Thats not how I do it but in order to help you I tried it last night. It was way more fun than just flying. Not exactally easy but it worked better than the traditional methods for my brother.


I love my dragon and blue staff to match.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

I've had some pretty cool flying LD's, and with many different techniques. About a week ago I just randomly found out i could 'move' objects while in a normal dream, this caused be to be lucid and i started playing around with just 'moving' stuff (think of a puppet master) I then thought, 'hey, i can move everything around, why not myself?' 

So I just 'moved' myself in the direction i wanted, sorry if this is vague, but i don't really know how to explain it. Remember, anything you do with confidence will work   ::D:  

The other flying techniques that I'll try in my next lucids are: like Spiderman (not actually flying but similar effect) and on a broom (Harry Potterish, anyone who's read the books should be able to imagine how it would feel to fly on a broom)

----------


## Lonewolf

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *Just a caution, when one shut's their dream eyes, quite often it ends the dream. A little workaround I found is to picture yourself in third person, well second person would work too, when you need to close your eyes. Also I think you only limit yourself with beliefs, if waving a wand makes one believe they can fly, go for it. I think it's an unnecessary crutch, at least for me it is, though.*



woah for me it was the opposite. Er, I cant explain it but in my dream I had my dream eyes closed but I could still see...but it was not very clear, and kind of dull vision. And I was afraid to open my dream eyes because I though it would open my actual eyes. When I opened up my eyes a crack I saw this vivid just like real life scene, escept I was dreaming, but I thought I was waking up so I closed my eyes and settled for the less vivid eyesight.

----------


## Lonewolf

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *Just a caution, when one shut's their dream eyes, quite often it ends the dream.*



woah for me it was the opposite. Er, I cant explain it but in my dream I had my dream eyes closed but I could still see...but it was not very clear, and kind of dull vision. And I was afraid to open my dream eyes because I though it would open my actual eyes. When I opened up my eyes a crack I saw this vivid just like real life scene, escept I was dreaming, but I thought I was waking up so I closed my eyes and settled for the less vivid eyesight.

----------


## GeorgeJung

Hey whats up everyone im new here.... But not new to lucid dreaming of course  ::wink::  

So im recalling this dream i had last night - i find the best possible way to become lucid is simply the easiest, if i have any doubt that im awake and kinda think im dreaming.... I am - Because there is no time when im awake that im doubtful that im awake, it just never happens that way.

But anyays i obtain lucidity and so i decide to fly. I get up in the air just clip the bottom of the clouds and start to fall. Gravity always has a way of effecting me when im trying to fly. But then comes my second try when all the sudden a DC comes up and say's "Do you want to fly? Well hang on to me" So i grab her and instantly off we go. Im in the clouds flying and its great and then she lets go and im flying by myself and its great. But my problem is i can't fly fast. I want to be able to fly like superman or neo from the matrix but i just cant go that fast. I dont know why its so incredibly annoying. 

Any ideas on how to fly FAAASST???

----------


## Lucid83

in a LD when i was at my house i flew to the cieling and then i flipped gravity so that i would get pulled toward the cieling.  i actually felt like i was falling.

anyone having trouble flying should try falling toward the sky

good luck!

----------


## flowerflip

The first way I was able to fly I just started running really really fast picking up speed. Eventually I would jump in the air and fly forwards in the air for a long time and spin around and then land still running. Finnally I just launched in the air and flew up towards the sky terrifyingly fast. It was great.

----------


## nathanbase

My view is that the easy way to fly is to believe you can fly, for the people who are afraid that gravity is pulling them down just remember that there is no gravity. 

In my first LD I started in my room and after doing an RC and some other things I just flew straight through the door/wall to find myself outside of my house. 
I don't think I would have been able to fly if I didnt believe, but because I knew that I was in a dream I knew that I could do anything.

I chose to fly through the wall sort-of superman, straight forward style.

----------


## skywatcher

I've tried a few times and can't seem to do it yet.  Last night I raised my arms and dove forward (I was standing on the ground,) but fell flat on my face!  I like the running first technique - I'll have to try that next time.

----------


## Arbaces

What's this? Peter Pan?   ::D:

----------


## mountain

> Many people have problems flying and other things.  All you need to do here is shut your eyes in the dream.
> Imagine a magic wand in front of you.  Envision it, and open your eyes.  Tell yourself that it can do anything if you think it, and want to fly.
> [/b]



you stole my wand idea u bastard

----------


## BillyBob

Flying is just as hard (or as easy) as you make it. 

If you believe you can do something in a dream than you can. Don&#39;t just jump into the air and say "I&#39;m gonna fly" jump into the air and feel yourself being lifted by some unseen force underneath you. 

Or just skip the middle-man entirely and move the planet around around you while you stand still (messed up feeling when your standing on an invisible platform and the world around you is flying by at 300 mph  :tongue2: )

In conclusion. Yes, you do have to believe with your all, but often it helps immensely to stimulate some type of sensation that explains why your able to fly

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

Or, you can think to yourself, "When I turn around, someone who can teach me how to fly will be behind me." Someone will most likely be there.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Last night I had 2 lucid dreams. In all, I&#39;ve had 14 LD&#39;s since I started May 26. About 7 of those I&#39;ve attempted flying. I haven&#39;t been able to fly yet. I was going to put on a "wing cap" like in Mario 64 and attempt flying, but I forgot to do that in my dream. Instead, I ran, and jumped. I fell really hard on the road  ::?:  

lol.

----------


## mountain

> i love to walk up to a DC and tumble a few times in mid air in front of them and completely blow thier mind  but yea its just like in the matrix "free your mind" just believe you can do it
> [/b]



free your mind... i find morpheus always says it best but noobs who decide to use flying pills or magic caps beware of finding more then treasure there - by that i mean, the crutch u use to help start u out can become a crippling injury - u may become dependent on the pills (hahaha butno joke) ur mind may say no i can only fly with the pills or ive been flying too long i need another pill. or the hat may only work for a certain amount of time like marios flying cap, rather then being able to fly like superman, right off the ground, whenever you want, wherever u wnat, faster then the speed of light. just practice freeing ur mind is best - dont let ur implement become an impedement.

----------


## skywatcher

I had my first flying dream a few nights ago.  In the past, I have been unable to fly so I tried a different approach.  I willed a flying machine to be outside.  I went outside and there it was&#33;  I hoped in and flew away, it was really cool.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Recently, I had a dream I remembered clear as day (I&#39;d better have because that was a lucid  ::D:  )

It was my first ever flying dream (Most of my dreams could easily happen in real life, I guess..)

I won&#39;t drown you in details, but basically only a select few could do it. I can&#39;t really explain it, but what the technique was is you kinda sit in the air, and you just think about it, you have a concious effort at trying, and you would zoom wherever you wanted to go. It wasn&#39;t really a techniqe, I just knew what to do.


I doubt that could help anybody, but hey, I thought i&#39;d share it.

----------

